# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  mentalismo en buenafuente

## Togashi

Hola a todos. Acabo de ver un espectaculo de mentalismo en buenafuente.
La verdad es que me ha sorprendido gratamente y al contrario que McLari no ha revelado ningun secreto,  :Smile1: 

Si quereis verlo pasarse por la web de buenafuente

----------


## Caonauta

> Hola a todos. Acabo de ver un espectaculo de mentalismo en buenafuente.
> La verdad es que me ha sorprendido gratamente y al contrario que McLari no ha revelado ningun secreto, 
> 
> Si quereis verlo pasarse por la web de buenafuente


http://www.buenafuente.lasexta.com/a...a_mente/142842

¿Es ése?

----------


## Ritxi

tagashi, es que _ese_ mentalista es nada más y nada menos que Manolo Talman!!!

Echale un vistazo a su web: http://www.manolotalman.com/main.php

----------


## MAG TAURÖ

MARAVILLOSO GENIAL MANOLO TALMAN

----------


## Jeff

Manolo tiene un excelente espectáculo que ademas, lleva tiempo en cartelera: Ven.

Aparte de ser un crack, presidente de la SEI de Madrid y un excelente amigo, tiene en su haber varios premios que daria envidia a mas de uno.

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## Ritxi

> Aparte de ser un crack, presidente de la SEI de Madrid y un excelente amigo, tiene en su haber varios premios que daria envidia a mas de uno.


*Actualmente es uno de los Ilusionistas  con mejor trayectoria de los últimos años.* 
*Mago del año - Premio Ascanio 2003* *1 Premio en el XXV Congreso mágico nacional de San Sebastián 2002 * *1 Premio en el VI Congreso mágico internacional Magic-Valongo 97* *1 Premio en el III Congreso mágico internacional Estoril 97* *Premio especial de Dominique Duvivie en el 33 Congres Fraçais de illusion'99* *2 Premio XXVIII Congreso mágico nacional 2007* *2 Premio XXVII Congreso mágico nacional 2005* *2 Premio en el 33 Congres Fraçais de illusion'99* *2 Premio en el III Congreso mágico internacional Magic-Valongo 94* *3 Premio Close up Congreso Internacional Almusafes 2005*

----------


## Manolo Talman

Hola a tod@s. 
Efectivamente era yo, aqui os dejo los enlaces con los juegos que realice.
Espero que os gusten:

Las vendas:
http://www.buenafuente.lasexta.com/a...a_mente/142842

Prediccion del Periodico
http://www.buenafuente.lasexta.com/a..._prensa/142932

Manolo Talman
www.manolotalman.com

----------


## Jake.cartomagia

ala, nunca pense que magos de tan alta talla (no es por ofender al foro ni nada eh)
estuvieran aqui. vi los videos manolo y estoy impresionadisimo, fue fantastico que aun estando empezando con la magia y descubriendo un monton de secretos haya algo aun que me desconcierte.
un saludo

----------


## t.barrie

> ala, nunca pense que magos de tan alta talla (no es por ofender al foro ni nada eh)
> estuvieran aqui. vi los videos manolo y estoy impresionadisimo, fue fantastico que aun estando empezando con la magia y descubriendo un monton de secretos haya algo aun que me desconcierte.
> un saludo


 
 :Smile1: , pues estan, y hay unos cuantos. La verdad que tenemos suerte de contar con ellos :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Pero muuuuuuuuuuucha suerte. Así que no hagáis como yo y aprovecharos de lo que saben.

 Mi timidez mental me impide hacer nada de lo mínimo para algo así  :07:

----------


## Jake.cartomagia

Vaya, veo que no soy el único tímido en el foro, jajaja. Espero superar mi timidez gracias a la magia. ¿¿Creéis que me va a ayudar??

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Enhorabuena Manolo.
Escribo en este hilo, por una duda que se me presentó al ver el número del periódico.
La presentación y puesta en escena perfecta, no tengo nada que decir de ello, pero la duda que me surgió, fué por lo que digamos es "La Línea de elección" de los recortes del periódico". "Levantar, arrugar, tirar".

Sé de sobra que tienes todo preparado y estudiado, además de ensayado.

Desde mi humilde opinión, hay tres posibles salidas para llegar al final:

1ª- Que sólo hubiese quedado un recorte en el platillo.
2ª- La que se ve en el video.
3ª-Que hubiese levantado la otra mano.

La 3ª es la que creo que se hubiese roto "La Línea de elección".
No se dió el caso, pero estando en Latetime, es una duda que me surgió. Existió el 50% de posibilidad de que ocurriera.
Sé que para el profano no es importante, pero el mentalismo es seguido por muchos aficionados, y de ahí la duda.

En un teatro, la audiencia es menor que en la tele, y por eso me interesó el tema.

Las elecciones 1ª y 2ª son muy claras y limpias, pero la 3ª creo que se saldría un poco de la línea. 

Repetir lo de la enhorabuena y gracias por el aporte que haces a los que estamos aprendiendo.

Si crees conveniente ponerte en contacto por MP no lo dudes.

LOU LESS.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Gracias Lou.

Pero creo que estas dando muchas cosas por supuesto y que quiza estas pasandote muchas cosas por alto antes de llegar ahi... 
En cualquier caso, no contestare por varios motivos:

1) es un juego de mi repertorio, como he escrito en muchos otros sitios, hacer un juego por TV no quiere decir que se ceda a la comunidad magica para que se pueda fusilar alegremente.

Aunque se que ya muchos comenzaran a presentar lecturas de DNI precintandolo o presentando predicciones de periodico en similares condiciones con 3 espectadores, troceandolo etc... (una lastima por otra parte...) 
Hay miles de sistemas y presentaciones posibles ¿por que tienes que preocuparte de como lo hago o dejo de hacer? ¿porque cada uno no busca su propio metodo? ¿no sera mejor para todos?


2) es una zona mas o menos publica donde cualquiera puede leer y como bien dice las reglas del foro "No desveles técnicas ni efectos y no pidas que te lo desvelen" 

De todas formas, te dire para tu tranquilidad (o intranquilidad) ... que podia haber levantado cualquiera de las dos manos y elegir cualquiera de las dos manos con total libertad... no hubiera cambiado absolutamente nada.... 

Un abrazo

Manolo Talman.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Gracias por el apunte, por mi parte no deseo que se revelen los juegos,como comento sólo es una duda, y el echo de ser televisado me hizo pensar que si a mí me surgió, a más personas les pudo pasar.

La duda surge por la línea o patrón de elección, digamos que sigue una secuencia, después de tres o cuatro veces, la secuencia es clara ( o por lomenos yo la interpreto así).
Por lo que si  se sigue se debería seguir hasta el final. Otra cosa distinta sería que las elecciones no tendrían un patrón.

Yo desde mi punto de vista viendo el video tengo claro, "elegir mano, arrugar, tirar". Por eso comenté en el hilo.

Se perfectamente que en cualquier caso el juego sale bien, pero existe un riesgo de rotura de la secuencia.

Como ejemplo podemos poner un gag recurrente, después de tres o cuatro veces el público sabe la línea a seguir, ¿Deberíamos romper esa línea?.

Por eso me ofrecí a tratar el tema por MP, para no hacerlo en abierto, nunca con la idea de saber el juego.

Cómo digo estamos aquí para aprender, por lo menos yo, y para mí sí es importante saber cuando se deben de romper las secuencias, o si se deben romper.

Gracias por contestar a una duda que creo debe ser por lo menos expuesta.

LOU LESS.

----------


## larrysix

hola a todos, soy un profano en la materia, un simple espectador que vio a manolo en el programa de buenafuente y por curiosidad buscó en internet, lo que me ha llevado en este foro donde veo que el propio talman escribe y todo  :Smile1: 

queria decir que me gustó mucho su actuación, el único pero o sugerencia que me atrevo a dar es que el primer tuco, el de adivinación de objetos, cuando se ve en un programa de televisión siempre levanta recelos por lo fácil que es utilizar compinches. No sé porque no se usan para elegir a la gente técnicas como hacer que el presentador tire una pelota estando de espaldas y que sea el que le toque, o tirar unos dados y según el numero de asiento, etc.. cualquier cosa de verdadero azar para los suspicaces.

ah, y que la proxima vez que los repitas espero que no tengas los objetos a la altura del hueco de la nariz, y que los periodicos los traigan el publico de casa  :001 302: 

saludos al foro y gracias por aportar algo de magia a un mundo a veces tan crudo.

----------


## pujoman

> ah, y que la proxima vez que los repitas espero que no tengas los objetos a la altura del hueco de la nariz, y que los periodicos los traigan el publico de casa 
> 
> saludos al foro y gracias por aportar algo de magia a un mundo a veces tan crudo.


Hola Larry...no es por nada, pero con el de la venda...podria perfectamente haberse puesto mas objetos para cubrir el ojo (capuchas, papel de plata enrollado a la cabeza...) y desde luego...no hace falta ponerlo a "esa altura".

Y lo de los periodicos nose si te diste cuenta que eligieron el que quisieron los espectadores!...pero bueno, para saciar tu curiosidad, te dire que el periodico podria haber sido de los espectadores.

un saludo!

----------


## larrysix

> Hola Larry...no es por nada, pero con el de la venda...podria perfectamente haberse puesto mas objetos para cubrir el ojo (capuchas, papel de plata enrollado a la cabeza...) y desde luego...no hace falta ponerlo a "esa altura".
> 
> Y lo de los periodicos nose si te diste cuenta que eligieron el que quisieron los espectadores!...pero bueno, para saciar tu curiosidad, te dire que el periodico podria haber sido de los espectadores.
> 
> un saludo!


que tal, pujoman.

En primer lugar me has entendido mal, supongo que en un foro de magos de internet debeis estar hartos de gente que entra a buscar la solución a los trucos y esas cosas  :001 302: 

En mi caso eran solo ideas en plan "para complicar aún más las cosas" o que parezca aún más sorprendente toda la actuación. Desde el punto de vista del espectador, que supongo que será algo distinto al que podáis dar los profesionales de la magia.

La forma en la que se hace el truco sinceramente... no me interesa lo más mínimo. Es como lo del mago ese enmascarado que echaban hace unos años en televisión. Al que le guste que le revienten los trucos pues me parece bien por él, ha de haber todo tipo de gente.

Yo disfruto de la magia, y la magia no es que te digan que hay un pañuelo, la magia es la actuación de un profesional, la diversión que te deporta.

Para mi conocer esos trucos es como si fuera a ver una película de la que me han contado el final, ir a escuchar chistes que ya te sabes... para mi eso es una  :9898:  con perdón  :O15: 

Reiterar lo dicho, felicidades a Manolo por su espectáculo, a ver si puedo verle en madrid, y un saludo a todos.

----------


## pujoman

pues veo que si, que fue un mal entendido...aunque....decidle a un publico "oye, traerme periodicos de casa para el mago"...nose yo eh!, creo que no es una solucion "factible", prefiero que X espectadores dibujen un dibujito en una targeta de visita, algo mas comodo en definitiva.

Y me alegra que seas de los que disfruta viendo la magia...creo que hay muy poca gente de esta.

un saludo!

----------


## Manolo Talman

Larrysix, gracias por tus comentarios, como ha dicho pujo, se puede complicar mucho mas pero por temas de ritmo en tv pues ptamos simplemente por cinta americana, monedas y el antifaz de acero.  

Cuando aparece un mentalista en tv, debido a la imposibilidad de los juegos lo mas sencillo es pensar que todo son compinches, pero yo digo lo de siempre, si fuera asi, pues llevarian a alguen mas conocido o mas alto o mas guapo...  en mi vida he usado compinches y jamas lo hare...  muchos han pensado debido a la libertad de eleccion en el trozo de periodico y la lectura del mismo que habia un acuerdo previo con Andreu... nada mas lejos de la realidad, de hecho despues del programa mas de uno solicito leer en backstage el trocito de papel para asegurarse que ahi aparecia ese texto... 

quiza para un mentalista este pueda ser el mayor de los halagos, si la gente piensa que no hay otra forma de realizarlo que con el uso de un compinche, quiere decir que se ha conseguido la imposibildad maxima, y eso a mi interiormente me alegra.


Para la proxima intervencion elegiremos a los espectadores por el clasico metodo de la pelotita y a pesar de todo... vereis como siguen diciendo que hay compinches  :Wink1: 

Gracias a todos por estar ahi, el dia 7 de Abril haremos otra intervencion en el programa, con otro par de juegos "clasicos" donde les dare un pequeño giro de tuerca mas... espero que los disfruteis.

un saludo a tod@s.

Manolo Talman
www.manolotalman.com

----------


## femstore

Buenas noches a todos, siento no presentarme, aunque lo haré en breve.
Hoy he ido a ver a Manolo Talman en Madrid, y he venido derecho a este foro, el cual llevo cotilleando varios días, para comentar mi experiencia.

Soy entre otras cosas, estudiante de psicología (especialmente Freud) y me interesa mucho el mentalismo, asi como la hipnosis y sugestión mental. He decidido ir a ver el espectáculo de Manolo gracias a que vi su actuación en Buenafuente la semana pasada. No sabía muy bien lo que iba a ver, no sabía si vería lo que considero mentalismo (tal vez mal considerado por mi parte), o si vería trucos de magia baratos, alejados de mi ilusión por encontrar algo que me gustase.

Algunos "trucos" o secciones de la noche, no me han llamado especialmente la atención, aunque reconozco que son formidables. Creo que "he pillado" la forma de hacerlos y por desgracia, lo bonito de estos espectáculos está en "no pillarlo". En cualquier caso no quiero pensar si se hace como creo que se hace, o de forma diferente, lo bonito cuando estás entre el público es disfrutar de lo que ves, y no buscar hilos invisibles, compinches, trampas, ni el fondo del truco. Me he limitado a observar más que a intentar descubrir los "trucos".

Me gustaría felicitar a Manolo, además de la actuación en conjunto, por varios detalles que me han fascinado, y si hubieran salido de otra forma, no me hubiera llamado tanto la atención. No me interesa que las cosas salgan bien, si no que salgan de tal forma que despierten mi atención.

En primer lugar; sacar a una persona claramente al azar y hacerle pensar sobre un personaje famoso, para luego adivinarlo, me ha encantado, de verdad. No se si hay truco o hay trampa, pero a mi me ha parecido más sugestión mental con mucha intuición antes que cualquier otra cosa.

En segundo lugar, sentar a una chica, decirle que se imagine en un lugar, acertar el lugar (restaurante); pedirle que se imagine una situación, un acompañante, y no hacertar el nombre (escribiste José pero ella dijo Hugo); Pedirle que describa su vestimenta (escribiste vestido rojo pero ella dijo negro); y finalmente que se imaginara un cuadro (escribiste Mona Lisa y ella no sabía ni el nombre de lo que estaba pensando)...me parece INCREIBLE.
Me importa un pimiento que no haya salido perfecto, que fuera José o fuera Hugo, que el vestido fuera rojo o negro y que el cuadro fuera ese u otro. Me parece fascinante la forma en la que intentas inducir a una persona hacia donde tú la quieres llevar. Tal vez intuición+lógica básica..tal vez magia..tal vez casualidad, pero desde luego dudo que haya trampa, no me parece necesario. Realmente quiero felicitarte, ha sido una de las partes que más me ha gustado pese a que no saliera bordada, y creo, sinceramente, que si no hubieras seleccionado al azar una "zumbada" la cosa hubiera salido sobre ruedas jaja. Insisto, fascinante la forma de jugar con la mente de un espectador de esa forma.  :Yipi: 

Hasta ahi la parte que considero "mentalismo", que era lo que iba buscando, y he encontrado


Siguiendo un poco más, e intentando ser breve; la parte en la que decidiste sacar una pareja, y demostrar la "telepatia", ni se como lo has hecho, ni quiero saberlo, prefiero vivir habiendo visto algo tan magnífico y a la vez simple. Felicidades una vez más. No iba buscando algo asi, pero ha despertado el mismo interés en mi que lo anterior comentado


La parte de telequinesis, inquietante y sorprendente, pero no ha despertado tanta atención en mi como los primeros casos que he comentado.

El tema de los euromillones, me ha gustado mucho, tampoco quiero buscar el cómo, prefiero seguir disfrutando de lo que mis retinas han guardado hoy. Esto lo meto más en el cajón de magia que el de mentalismo, pero igualmente felicidades.

Entiendo que en hora y media, no todo puede ser mentalismo, hay que dejar lugar al espectáculo e intercalarlo con diversos trucos cercanos a la magia.


No se si tu espectáculo "VEN" terminaba hoy, pero si continua, o tienes pensado cambiar de sitio o de espectáculo en sí, me gustaría repetir la experiencia.


Perdón a todo por el sermón mal redactado, pero vivo un poco lejos de Diversia y entre el cansancio y el sueño..no he podido hacer más

----------


## Iban

Bienvenido al foro, Carlos (espero que te presentes en nuevos miembros, y que te veamos activamente por la sección de numismagia; pero nada de dar pataditas, ¿eh?).

No me ha quedado claro lo que comentas del restaurante, el vestido y el cuadro. ¿Qué es lo que te ha gustado de esa parte, la falibilidad del mentalismo?

----------


## femstore

Hola Iban! gracias por la bienvenida, no te preocupes que el trabajo me lo dejo en casa jaja, nada de pataditas!.
Ahora que ando más descansado a ver si lo explico mejor jaja.

Digamos que sí; Ayer fuí acompañado al espectáculo, y luego comentando con mis acompañantes, todos pensaban que esa parte era una parte de "magia" donde había truco (pero no trampa ni compinche) para que de alguna forma saliera lo que la chica estaba diciendo y así quedar un número bordado.

 Manolo supuso-intentó-sugestionó-probó suerte-usó mentalismo-adivinó-o llámese como se quiera ajaja que la chica sentada en una silla en el escenario,[ella debía imaginarse una situación y pensar en ello] a base de sus preguntas dijera que estaba sentada en un restaurante, con un vestido rojo,con un hombre que se llama José, y de fondo un cuadro, la Mona Lisa.
Pero la cosa no salió como debió salir, y la chica tras las preguntas de Manolo respondió: Restaurante italiano, vestido negro, Hugo y "un cuadro negro y blanco que no me acuerdo del nombre".

Pienso que el mentalismo no entra en el concepto de magia aunque puede formar parte del mismo espectáculo; lo que quería decir antes, es que mi concepto de mentalismo consiste en eso mismo, usar la lógica, inducción, sugestión, sentido común, etc para llevar a una persona donde tu quieres llevarla (algo asi como manipulación mental), o bien usar tus "estrategias" para poder saber lo que esa persona esta pensando en ese momento a base de pruebas o pistas que te está dando sin darte cuenta (algo así como el mentalista de la serie de la sexta).

Me ha gustado ese truco, efectivamente por que pese a el error, veo eficiencia en el mentalismo. Ahora muchos dirán...si no salió bien, ¿por qué ve eficiente el mentalismo?
Bien; pienso que ese truco hubiera salido bien en el 99% de los casos, cuando una persona elegida por Manolo, es una persona "normal". En este caso, Manolo seleccionó una chica por que le debió gustar o encajar para el número, pero seguramente por vergüenza acabó saliendo la "pirada" de su amiga y creo que por eso la cosa no salió bien. [pirada= típica chica que suele salir por zonas chic de Madrid, a lo "new fashion" estilo frances con boina, y siendo de las que se hacen las entendidas de todo y seguramente sea una actriz o artista frustada  rollo paz y amor libre] --[joe si parezco yo mentalista ahora jajaja]

Me gustó ver como Manolo dirigía la historia mientras la chica imaginaba, y estoy seguro que una persona "normal", que no buscase la vuelta y vuelta al truco, o que viviese en su mundo imaginario hubiera respondido las 4 preguntas tal  y como Manolo esperaba.

Lo bonito del espectáculo es que no todo saliese bien, aunque no todos piensan así, si no hubiera salido de esta forma, yo no hubiera salido tan impresionado del evento.


Saludos!

----------


## AC/DC

Manolo, tres palabras: eres un fenómeno.
Tío, el truco estuvo realmente bien.

----------


## Ritxi

> Manolo, tres palabras: eres un fenómeno.
> Tío, el truco estuvo realmente bien.


 
¿Tío? Joer que confianzas, no?   :117:

----------


## Magnano

> ¿Tío? Joer que confianzas, *¿*no?


Es mi primera vez...

----------


## AC/DC

> ¿Tío? Joer que confianzas, no?


 Perdon,tienes razon;me pase de confiado...
Perdon si ha alguien mas molesto el comentario

----------


## Doble J

> queria decir que me gustó mucho su actuación, el único pero o sugerencia que me atrevo a dar es que el primer tuco, el de adivinación de objetos, cuando se ve en un programa de televisión siempre levanta recelos por lo fácil que es utilizar compinches. No sé porque no se usan para elegir a la gente técnicas como hacer que el presentador tire una pelota estando de espaldas y que sea el que le toque, o tirar unos dados y según el numero de asiento, etc.. cualquier cosa de verdadero azar para los suspicaces.
> 
> ah, y que la proxima vez que los repitas espero que no tengas los objetos a la altura del hueco de la nariz, y que los periodicos los traigan el publico de casa


Hola Larrysix, como te han dicho antes, los periodicos podrian haber sido cualquiera. Como bien dice el mismo Talman, lo que hace es controlar la voluntad (es un mentalista) de los 3 espectadores, desde el principio a fin, hasta la del propio Andreu, para que finalmente el trocito elegido libremente de todos los trocitos del periodico roto, sea y sólo sea el que contiene la predicción. 

   M. Talman muy buenos juegos, de los que se disfrutan cuando los ves (incluso desde casa) con tanta o más ilusion y nervios como si allí mismo se estuviera.
   Manolo, no obstante te mando un mp, me gustaria comentarte un cosa "importante" de tu juego. Un saludo

pd: por favor, a todos los que participais en este foro, yo os pediría que cuando hableis de efectos magicos, no los llameis TRUCOS, no pasa nada pero la palabra pone de manifiesto evidente que hay una trampa engañosa y no se trata de eso, se trata de ilusionar, no de engañar, se trata de un engaño, sí, pero sano y para entretener a la gente.
no suena bien en la comunidad magica. Simplemente decir "juegos" o efectos o ilusion. gracias

----------


## M.David

para ell que le interese escuchar a Manolo:
Hace poquito tiempo estuvo en el programa emitido vía podcast "magiapodcast", habló entre otras cosas de su espectáculo "Ven".
Podéis escucharlo, descargarlo e informaros en magiapodcast.com

Aprovecho para felicitar a Manolo y a los miembros de "magiapodcast" por lo que están haciendo.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Mañana Miercoles 7 de abril volvemos a Buenafuente con un par de intervenciones... os espero detras de las pantallas a todos a partir de las 00:00h/00:30h  :Wink1:

----------


## antonio blake

> Mañana Miercoles 7 de abril volvemos a Buenafuente con un par de intervenciones... os espero detras de las pantallas a todos a partir de las 00:00h/00:30h


bueno, yo vere esas intervenciones cuando las cuelguen en la pagina web de buenafuente, que a esa hora...ya estoy haciendo nono.

Mucha suerte caballero  :Smile1:  , o como se dice por aqui..."mucha mierda"  :302:  :Smile1:

----------


## Tracer

a ver si esta vez puedo ver al gran manolo talman

----------


## tofu

¡Ahí estaremos! Mucha suerte Manolo.

Solo una cosa, ¿No te pone nervioso Buenafuente? Me explico...

Todos sabemos que Buenafuente es un crack, pero como no para de hacer bromas y de interrumpir, ¿No te incomoda?

Lo digo porque la última vez que te ví en Buenafuente, a mí me dió esa impresión.

Un saludo.

----------


## Jeff

A buenafuente le pondría yo co gusto de un tirón bajo hipnosis.

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## Manolo Talman

Buenafuente es un genio de la comunicacion, y la verdad que te hace sentirte (al menos a mi me pasa) super agusto a su lado.
Aunque hace bromas, no entorpece, si no que realza a quien tiene a su lado, porque el interes del programa,es que el que va como invitado quede bien y en conjunto, todo salga bien, en otros programas el que importa que quede bien es el presentador y sus bromas, aqui es todo lo contrario.

Bueno, voy a ir sacando brillo al Hummer que luego lo aparco al lado del de Andreu y me fastidia que el suyo brille mas jejeje

----------


## Iban

¿Tú también tienes un poney?

Suerte, Manolo.

----------


## Magnano

Mucha suerte maestro, dejaré la tele encendida para darte audiencia  :302:

----------


## ninja

No me perderé el programa. Soy un gran fan tuyo, Manolo, eres el mejor.

----------


## antonio blake

Bon dia:

Alguien vio anoche a manolo talman?, que efectos realizó?, que yo a esas horas estaba en el septimo sueño  :Smile1:

----------


## pujoman

...sale hoy...miercoles dia 7

----------


## tofu

:117:  Madre de dios, me acabo de quedar alucinado con Manolo Talman en Buenafuente...
Ha sido impresionante, el personaje que ha pensado el espectador del público, ha sido el mismo que estaba pensando yo.
No quiero ni pensar en como lo has hecho, me quedo con la ilusión de saber que la magia existe.

Mi más sincera enhorabuena, ha valido la pena combatir el sueño.

Un saludo.

----------


## antonio blake

> ...sale hoy...miercoles dia 7


 es lo que tiene vivir en la parra  :302:  :302: . Si lo llego a saber lo hubiera visto, porque anoche llegue a casa a las 12 y media de la noche.

Un abrazo pujo (pero sin mariconadas eh  :302: )

 :Smile1:

----------


## Ritxi

Aqui estan los videos de la 2ª intervención:

http://www.buenafuente.lasexta.com/a...adivino/147682

http://www.buenafuente.lasexta.com/a..._andreu/147683

----------


## Extrem

No solo me gusto mucho el espectaculo, que me sorprendio muy gratamente sino que alegro mucho que le den oportunidades a la magia en la tele, ademas en un programa como es Buenafuente

----------


## Iban

Parece que está empezando a tener tirón eso de "pon un mago en tu programa": El Hormiguero y Piedrahita, Buenafuente y Mag Lari o Talman, y ahora Santi y Pardo.

¡Arriba!

Vamos a dominar el mundo.

----------


## M.David

> El Hormiguero y Piedrahita


¡Y Jandro de vez en cuando!

----------


## Manolo Talman

Esta noche os espero al otro lado de las pantallas, espero que los juegos que he preparado para hoyn os gusten!

Manolo Talman.

----------


## M.David

¡Me comprometo a verlos  :Wink1: !

A ver con que nos sorprendes hoy.

No se porqué pero la magia en televisión me gusta más en buenafuente, quizás sea porque no mete tanta prisa a la hora de presentar el juego. (Hablo sin ningún dato, pero me parece que Andreu da más libertad que otros programas)

----------


## Manolo Talman

pues hoy no con uno, ni dos... si no TRES juegos...   y si... sin duda trabajar en Buenafuente es una gozada, por el equipo, las facilidades... eso es otra liga! 
Creo que es el unico programa de la TV en el que se puede trabajar en condiciones tan idoneas.

El programa empieza en breve, asi que  A DISFRUTAR!

----------


## M.David

Jajajaja
-Déjame la llave
-No, es mía
-Momento Gollum de Andreu...

Esta frase ha sido genial, igual que el resto de la actuación.

----------


## MagDani

Hola Manolo,
Anoche aguante como un campeón para poder verte.
Y te voy a dar mi impresión:

Andreu, se va tomando sus confianzas y en el momento de la telekinesis metió,l sus puntitos graciosos y creo (es mi parecer) que desmereció un poco tu número, ya que esta parte se convirtió en un poco mas cómica de lo que debería ser, te hizo realizar el juego con pausas y cambios de ritmo entre los diferentes objetos. Pero es la tele y es en directo, supiste dejar al final una buena impronta, la explosión del vaso fue impactante.

Me gustó mucho el de los 4 libros, (salvando por supuesto las diferencias, yo lo hago con 2 libros) PEROOO *me encantó* el final la palabra elegida en el sobre, muy bueno, si señor.

En cuanto al primero no puedo comentar mucho, pues lo vi a trozos, lo que ví, me pareció una mezcla de invisible y nudista, son efectos que siempre gustan.

Un abrazo y espero verte de nuevo dando  caña  en Buenafuente.

Daniel

----------


## M.David

> Me gustó mucho el de los 3 libros, (salvando por supuesto las diferencias, yo lo hago con 2 libros) PEROOO *me encantó* el final la palabra elegida en el sobre, muy bueno, si señor.


Eran 4 libros, no 3.

En lo de que Andreu se va tomando confianzas estoy de acuerdo, pero cuando se mete da la impresión de que lo hace con elegancia. Insisto en que me encantó la salida de Manolo de "momento Gollum"  :302: .

----------


## MagDani

> Eran 4 libros, no 3.
> 
> En lo de que Andreu se va tomando confianzas estoy de acuerdo, pero cuando se mete da la impresión de que lo hace con elegancia. Insisto en que me encantó la salida de Manolo de "momento Gollum" .


Gracias, ya está corregido.

Completamente de acuerdo con el momento Gollum, para poder tener esas salidas, y no quedarte bloqueado (y mas si estas en directo la TV) hay que valer, tener los webs bien colocados, templanza y nervios de acero. 

Al final Manolo le pidió paciencia al señor, mirando al cielo.

----------


## Manolo Talman

La carta de la suerte:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeduAuKWPJA

El test del libro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUWmhJM2Rf4

Telekinesia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9jGc01-Ess

Espero que os guste  :Wink1:  

Manolo Talman
http://www.manolotalman.com

----------


## eidanyoson

Me gusta, me gusta  :302: 

Pero un día tengo que acordarme de hablar contigo del 5 de picas...

----------


## Manolo Talman

Hoy Lunes 28... mas mentalismo en Buenafuente, nos vemos al otro lado de las pantallas  :Wink1:

----------


## Ritxi

Mañana lo cuelgas, verdad? Es que los hay que a esas horas ya estamos en el 7º cielo  :20:

----------


## Manolo Talman

Aqui lo teneis:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpKwA8rOsxM

Este es la ultima intervencion de la temporada, despues de verano mas  :Wink1:

----------


## Ritxi

Me gusta como has_ encadenado_ los 3 efectos, realmente ha quedado muy visual y espectacular.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Os dejo una intervencion "muy especial" : "Bertolo Talman" con motivo de los 800 programas de Buenafuente.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2N5UQC6pv4

La proxima temporada mas ;-)

----------


## Ritxi

> Os dejo una intervencion "muy especial" : "Bertolo Talman" con motivo de los 800 programas de Buenafuente.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2N5UQC6pv4
> 
> La proxima temporada mas ;-)


 
¡Muy bueno!  Dicen que uno no es famoso hasta que no lo imitan  :Yes:

----------


## tofu

Que cabritos, ja ja ja... Bertolo Talman, que bueno. :302: 

Espero poder seguir viendote la próxima temporada.

Un saludo.

----------


## Lukan

Grande Manolo!!

Saludos!

----------

